# Rebound acid secretion after discontinuing PPI's



## Miss Vickie (Jul 7, 2009)

(PPI's are proton pump inhibitors like Prilosec. They work by suppressing the pumps that create stomach acid in the stomach, unlike antacids which just change the pH of the stomach.)

For those of you on long term PPI therapy, this may have some significance for you. It seems that a large percentage of people in this study had rebound symptoms from going off the PPI's. What's unclear is whether this happens to people who are on PPI's for GI problems, or if it only happens to those who are on them for study purposes.



> In this study, 120 healthy volunteers were randomized to receive placebo for 12 weeks or esomeprazole 40 mg/day for 8 weeks followed by 4 weeks of placebo. Clinically relevant acid-related symptoms were defined as a score of 2 or higher on one of the questions regarding heartburn, acid regurgitation, or dyspepsia on the Gastrointestinal Symptom Rating Scale (GSRS), which was completed weekly.
> 
> At baseline, GSRS scores were statistically similar in both groups. Compared with the placebo group, the PPI group had significantly higher GSRS scores for acid-related symptoms at week 10 (1.4 ± 1.4 vs 1.2 ± 0.9; P = .023), week 11 (1.4 ± 1.4 vs 1.2 ± 0.9; P = .009), and week 12 (1.3 ± 1.2 vs 1.0 ± 0.3; P = .001).
> 
> ...



Here's a link to the Medscape article. You may need to sign up to read it, but I've found the daily emails from them really interesting!


----------

